# cutting diet.....breakfast options needed....



## cheesegrater (May 10, 2004)

here's the thing.....during June for my cutting diet, i have to use the gym at school, be doing my cardio before school in the morning. It's too far away to come back and eat after that, so what's some alternatives i could use for cutting program breakfasts other than eggs?


----------



## Jodi (May 10, 2004)

Homemade MRP

Whey, Oats & PB


----------



## cheesegrater (May 10, 2004)

what's MRP?

and i need stuff that i could take with me......there may or may not be microwaves there...


----------



## Jodi (May 10, 2004)

Meal Replacment

Mix the oats, pb and whey all together and carry it with you


----------



## cheesegrater (May 10, 2004)

so like mix just oats, just the whey powder and pb into like a paste of some sort?

how much of each do i use and does it taste as shitty as it sounds?


----------



## Jodi (May 10, 2004)

Mix it in a blender or drink mix thingy and add more water if you need to so its not pasty.


----------



## cheesegrater (May 11, 2004)

okay, well how much of each thing do i use? Normal everyday peanut butter?


----------



## P-funk (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by cheesegrater *_
> okay, well how much of each thing do i use? Normal everyday peanut butter?



Natrual peanut butter.

the amount of each is dependent on your goals and your current caloric intake. Fix it so that it fits in with your daily meals.

Or you can bring a whey shake and some rice cakes for right after the workout and then tuna fish and mayo, in a tuperware, for an hour later.


----------



## Akateros (May 11, 2004)

Or make egg/oatmeal pancakes. Very portable.


----------



## JLB001 (May 11, 2004)

I usually make an egg white omelet, throw it in a plastic baggie and take sweet potato if I can't eat at home.  (sweet potato stuff I love is sweet potato, splenda, a lil cinnamon, nutmeg, and vanilla all mixed together.)


----------



## Paynne (May 11, 2004)

I grind up the oats in a coffee grinder.


----------



## cheesegrater (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Akateros *_
> Or make egg/oatmeal pancakes. Very portable.



how the hell do you do this?

for the MRP thingy, do i make it into a drink or just kinda eat it?


----------



## cheesegrater (May 11, 2004)

also, what's natural peanut butter and where can i get it?


----------



## CowPimp (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by cheesegrater *_
> also, what's natural peanut butter and where can i get it?



The easiest way to identify natural peanut butter is if you can see that the oil is sitting on top of the peanut butter.


----------



## Akateros (May 11, 2004)

Or, uh, read the ingredient list. If it says "peanuts" or perhaps "roasted peanuts" you're probably on the right track. The word "organic" is also nice, at least when I'm looking.


----------



## tattoodmom (Aug 6, 2004)

homemade protein muffins? I make mine with different fruits all the time..pm me for recipe


----------



## sara (Aug 6, 2004)

Anyone tried mashed Sweet potato or yams mixed with vanilla protein powder? like a pudding?


----------



## atherjen (Aug 7, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Anyone tried mashed Sweet potato or yams mixed with vanilla protein powder? like a pudding?




I mix a cooked/cooled sweet potato with cottage cheese and sf butterscotch pudding powder.. lil cinnamon  SOO yum! and portable too! 




> homemade protein muffins? I make mine with different fruits all the time..pm me for recipe.



why not post the recipe in our recipe section here for everyone?


----------



## sara (Aug 7, 2004)

I'll try the yams with the vanilla protein powder and make it like a pudding with some cinnamon


----------



## Jill (Aug 7, 2004)

I like sweet pots salty


----------



## aztecwolf (Aug 7, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I like sweet pots salty


same here, baked cut in half with some cajun seasoning sprinkled on top


----------

